

Review our startup Akabbo - raybesiga
http://akabbo.ug
Making crowdfunding work in Africa. Starting in Uganda.
======
drei29
Is it a crowd-funding platform for the third sector?

What differentiates you from other platforms offering the same thing?

I read right down to the footer before it mentioned crowdfunding. It would
make your description a bit less ambiguous if you mentioned it. I would stop
trying to use bigger words to explain what you do and start being a bit more
concise and to the point. It might help people make up their mind on whether
to use your service or fund an organization on your platform.

What countries are you licensed to raise funds in?

